# Antonio Margarito vs Shane Mosley



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*"The Tijuana Tornado" Antonio Margarito*

Fighting out of: California
Age: 30
Height: 5 ft 11 in
Weight: 147 lb
Record: 37-5-0

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Miguel Cotto (Win - TKO)_


*"Sugar" Shane Mosley*

Fighting out of: California
Age: 37
Height: 5 ft 9 in
Weight: 147 lb
Record: 45-5-1

*Last Fight:*
_vs. Ricardo Mayorga (Win - KO)_


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

The tijuana tornado is gonna put a hurting on Sugar Shane.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Mosley better be ready for some BIG body shots


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I just dont see how Mosley can win this, Margarito is one BAD dude.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

46k on Margarito  Shane is a great boxer but I don't think he can keep up with Margarito


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

5k for the odds on Sugar.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Suger Shane should retire


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Gonna leave this one, I'm pretty damn confident, but I won't win much on Margarito.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Gonna leave this one, I'm pretty damn confident, but I won't win much on Margarito.


n00b.

Unreal performance from Shane... Great fight.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Okami-Fan said:


> Suger Shane should retire





Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> n00b.
> 
> Unreal performance from Shane... Great fight.


Hey, I dont think anyone seen Mosley pulling out a performance like that!

Okami-Fan is eating some big fat humble pie right about now!


----------

